# Alternativen zu "Tomb Raider", "Assassins Creed" und "Dead Space" - Eure Empfehlungen ?



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Juni 2011)

Habe die jüngste "Tomb Raider"-Trilogie durch, "Assassins Creed 1+2" ebenfalls (warte aber noch bis "Brotherhood" etwas günstiger wird), und auch "Dead Space 1+2" habe ich trotz zahlreicher Schocks erfolgreich beendet. Nun wird es Zeit für gleichwertige oder zumindest gute Alternativen. Meinetwegen auch ältere Titel, die technisch nicht mehr ganz up-to-date sind.

Der einzige Titel, denn ich für wenige Euro ergattern könnte, wäre der letzte Teil von "Alone in the Dark". Trotz der oft gescholtenen Steuerung macht es mich neugierig. Sonst hätte ich keine Idee.

Welche Spiele im Bereich Action-Adventure bzw. 3rd-Person-Shooter könntet ihr mir empfehlen ? Mir kommt es auf den Spielspaß und eine gute Inszenierung an, Grafik-Spielereien sind für mich eher unwichtig.


----------



## TrinityBlade (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alternativen zu*

Wenn dir Tomb Raider und Assassin's Creed gefallen haben, dann wirf mal einen Blick auf die Prince of Persia-Reihe. Besonders die Trilogie aus Sands of Time, Warrior Within und The Two Thrones waren damals (zum Release) ziemlich gut, wenngleich ich nicht weiß, wie gut die Spiele gealtert sind.


----------



## Larry_C (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alternativen zu*

horrormäßig wie Dead Space..... vielleicht Resident Evil - Teil 4 fand ich besonders gelungen  (der 5er hat mich weniger begeistert. is aber sicher Geschmacksache.....)

Cold Fear is auch noch empfehlenswert!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alternativen zu*

Cold Fear ?! Kenne ich gar nicht. Ist das nicht ein Konsolen-Game ? Bin eigentlich mehr an PC-Titel interessiert.


----------



## Chemenu (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alternativen zu*



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Cold Fear ?! Kenne ich gar nicht. Ist das nicht ein Konsolen-Game ? Bin eigentlich mehr an PC-Titel interessiert.


Cold Fear gibt es auch für PC.

Hätte dir Uncharted 1 und 2 empfohlen (ist eigentlich ein MUSS), aber das gibt es nur für die PS3.


----------



## Adamanthul (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alternativen zu*

Also mal meine ganz subjektive Meinung zu Alone in the Dark 4, wenn du es für wenig Geld (<10€) bekommen kannst und ein atmosphärisches Spiel willst, dann greif zu! 

Ich habe es mal vor ~2 Jahren im Saturn für 2,50€ im Steelbook (!) bekommen und ich muss sagen es hat mir eine Menge Spass gemacht.
Vor allem, dass die Gegner nicht nur mit Schusswaffen erledigt werden können (Munition ist wirklich rar, nicht wie in Dead Space wo man sich mit wirtschaftlichem Vorgehen mehr als genug Munition kaufen kann) bringt da ein schönes Survival Feeling rein. Auch die innovative Steuerung (Mausbewegungen werden mehr oder weniger direkt in bewegungen umgesetzt) hat mir sehr gefallen. 

Ich möchte nochmal deutlich darauf hinweisen, dass dies eine absolut subjektive Bewertung ist, ich hab auch von Leuten gehört, dass sie gar nichts damit anfangen können.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alternativen zu*

Beyond Good & Evil ist auch immer zu empfehlen. Gibts für wenig Geld bei Steam.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alternativen zu*

Vielleicht wär auch Batman - Arkham Asylum was für Dich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alternativen zu*

"Prince of Persia - Sand of Time" und "Beyond Good & Evil" besitze ich, bin auch mit beidem durch. Die Nachfolger von PoP reizen mich leider nicht, sonst hätte die längstabgestaubt. Die Fortsetzung von BG&E lässt ja leider noch auf sich warten.

"Cold Fear"... Hmmm.... Muss mich mal mehr darüber informieren, habe ehrlich noch nie davon gehört.

"Resident Evil 4"... Habe auch schon daran gedacht, kann aber noch warten.

"Batman - AA" - Vielleicht als Doppelpack mit dem demnächst erscheinenden 2. Teil, da sehe ich Spar-Potential.

Also "Alone in the Dark" werde ich schonmal kaufen (bekomme ich schon für knapp 3 Euro), und zu "Cold Fear" werde ich mir ein paar Videos und Tests ansehen.

Danke schonmal an alle. Wer noch mehr Geheimtips kennt, soll es mich wissen lassen.


----------

